# Aquabid Lives



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

Aquabid is back  


RC


----------



## aquariumfishguy (Jan 18, 2005)

You know, if anything, the websites that have been redid look better than ever... its a good way to look at the unfortunate event. Mark is doing a great job.


----------



## Fish n chips (Jan 19, 2005)

Yes he is


----------



## Frop (Jan 20, 2005)

What and Where is Aquabid??


Sorry, Im new here. :fun:


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

http://www.aquabid.com
A place to buy/sell aquatic goods.


----------



## Frop (Jan 20, 2005)

Thanks Simpte


----------

